# I did it...home grooming!



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks to this forum and all the encouraging and helpful threads on gooming, Macie and Cali got their first grooming today, and it was at home:cheer2: They turned out not too bad for the first time, but lots of room for improvement:biggrin1: I have included some before and after pictures.

I will put a couple more pictures on.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations ---good job!!! :cheer2:


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

fibtaylo said:


> Thanks to this forum and all the encouraging and helpful threads on gooming, Macie and Cali got their first grooming today, and it was at home:cheer2: They turned out not too bad for the first time, but lots of room for improvement:biggrin1: I have included some before and after pictures.
> 
> I will put a couple more pictures on.


Here is another picture of Maice after her cut. There is also a picture of two very tired puppies. Thanks again for everyone's encouragement!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You did a great job, they both look beautiful.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow...you did a great job.

Now why am I so scared to do this? Like so many others said, it's hair, it will grow back.

You did an absolutely fabulous job.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Macie and Cali look great! I really love both their coloring, esp. Macie's striking black against all that white. You did a great job, congrats!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Very nice job!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You did a wonderful job......Cali is colored very much like my Smarty, she & Macie are probably much happier than going to a professional

Be sure to post your pictures or a link on http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9213&page=3
so all of us doing our own grooming can learn from each other.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great Job! And THEY still look like Havanese!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

They look great! Nice job.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

You did a fantastic job! Congratulations, they're beautiful!
Every time you do a little trim, it will get easier.

Beverly


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

With everyones encouragement, I did a REALLY good job of trimming all 4 dogs pads tonight and did Winston's nails! :whoo:
I have always done the pads, but this is the first time I have done them really really well, and my very first time to do a whole set of nails! Winston's are clear, so his weren't so challenging and he sat perfectly still...I take back all those nasty things I've said about the little fella!:tape:

Emma was the only one that was really disturbed by the pad trimming. She felt it was necessary to watch what was going on.

Beverly


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Great job!! Love the tired out picture!

*Cali and Mimi could be siblings!! Their coloring is similar!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Way to go, Beverly!!!! It feels great being able to do a good job on our own.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

There are sooooo many good reasons to try and groom your own pups..the satisfaction is immeasureable, but the fact you are able to do it by yourself and not have to depend on any one to do what you want!! I never liked taking them to the groomers (they were all nice) for an entire day and then picking them up was exhausting for them. It is not hard, just lots of practice, practice and more practice!! The equipment is the key and ,of course, a pup who is somewhat tolerant of hands on work. We know the hair will grow back..it always does and it seems overnight somethimes. I find with three that I do a little on each of them every other day..feet, then legs then body trim and then face..I am not overwhelmed and they are not either. I pace myself for what I and they are up for depending on the day. They are generally on the grooming table everyday for something anyway so I try and fine tune something at the same time...lots of practice there!!! I find it is nice to be with one at a time for their one on one with me even if it is just for a good brushing. Keep up the good work..you are doing fantastic!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow! Great job! I do some of Maddie's grooming, but I do get a shorter (about 3") scissored cut done by the groomer for the summer. Her coat is so thick that it takes a long time to groom. Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## mimgallipeau (Jun 29, 2009)

*I need advice!*

I have a 9 month old Havanese who is shedding her baby coat and I'm overwhelmed with the matted & snarled hair! Combing and trying to get rid of the snarls everyday and getting nowhere. Have you experienced this and how have you resolved the problem?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

mim, if you do a 'search' in the "Grooming" section of the forum, type in 'blowing coat' or 'mats' and you will find a ton of threads on this very subject. There is a lot of dicussion on it, since we've all gone through this stage, but once you've read through a few of them, if you still have questions, post in one of those threads and we'll see what we can offer as advice.


----------

